# Thanksgiving fare



## dacdots (Nov 23, 2006)

If the pilgrims had shot cats instead of turkeys we would be eating ***** for Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## up in smoke (Nov 23, 2006)

And that would be the catâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s meow! :twisted:


----------



## cajunsmoker (Nov 23, 2006)

mee yow :mrgreen:


----------



## meowey (Nov 23, 2006)

Well now!

That does cause one to paws for thought.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey

 :twisted:


----------



## Dutch (Nov 24, 2006)

:P


----------

